# Chef from China has California food and Italian food's query



## chinachef (Jun 2, 2004)

i everybody!i am chef from china,i am looking for california food's and italian food's information,u just tell me about the food name,better with pic,so i can find it,i know california(usa) food have cheesecake,spinach dip,shrimp roll,nachos,key lime pie,apple crisp,mousse,and some chinese style kungpao pasta,peking duck pizza,i am very like that kind of food,so i want learn more,for italian food,i just know tiramisu,pasta,pizza,pls tell me more,oh!i am very like tonyroma's bbq rib.but donot know how to make in the restaurant kitchen.if i want to come usa for job or learn cooking skill,what i can do,any information?thanks a lot!if u have any chinese food's question,i also can help u.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jun 2, 2004)

Chinachef;
    While I cannot be much help on California Cuisine, I can possibly help a little with Italian. Being part Italian myself, it is one of the cuisines I fall back on often both for simple home meals and for entertaining. I have studied it fairly intensively and garnered as much info from Italian chefs and home cooks as I can.

     The primary difference between French Cooking and Italian cooking is attitude. The French are firm believers in the finest, freshest ingredients but they possess an inherent belief that the ingredients are secondary to the skills of the chef. That great chefs can elevate _any_ ingredient to a more lofty status by the application of time-honored techniques and sauce making skills.
     Italians maintain a completely different outlook on cooking and food. Italians believe that if the ingredients are of the finest quality, then the best preparation is, for the most part, very little preparation at all. They believe that the most skillfull chefs are content to let the ingredients speak for themselves. The following recipe is a good example. 

*Note: Please forgive my attempts to translate the names into Italian. I am no linguist and have enough trouble with my own language.*

Salsa Fresca de Emilia Romagna

Serves 4 as a pasta course

1/2 kilo prepared pasta (this sauce is not thick...I would use penne with this) cooked just al dente!

1/8 kilo Pancetta (Italian air-cured bacon. This comes from the same pigs that become Proscuitto.) cut into small dice
4 cloves garlic
2 tsp Olive Oil
6 beautifully ripe plum tomatoes or 4 garden fresh round tomatoes, cut into chunks
1 Tablespoon fresh, minced marjoram (or oregano)
2 Tablespoons fresh Basil, torn into pieces
2 tablespoons freshly grated Parmagiana Reggiano
1/2 cup dry red wine
1 cup heavy cream
salt and pepper to taste

Heat a large deep skillet over medium heat until hot. Add the olive oil and the pancetta. Saute until the pancetta becomes crispy. Add the garlic and cook until very lightly browned (be careful). Add the tomatoes and cook until very soft. Add the wine and reduce by 2/3. Add the cheese, the cream and then taste for salt. Add salt and pepper as needed. Pour the pasta into the skillet and toss with the sauce until well coated and it has absorbed a bit of the sauce. Serve.

More on the morrow.

[/i]


----------



## chinachef (Jun 3, 2004)

i am very like,thanks BubbaGourmet,i think almost same with alfredo right!?Parmagiana Reggiano is different with parmesan cheese right? can u tell me some squid,calamary,octopus,crayfish or crawfish's recipes(italian),u also can tell me some website for italian recipe!some dessert recipe!yes i love that!


----------



## Kabana&Cheese (Sep 3, 2005)

I wish I could buy pancetta here.  

Cassata
Lemon Getalo
Zabaglione
Zuccotto
Zuppa Inglese
Ricotta Fritters

Pescatore
Marinara
Crab Ravioli

Gnocchi


----------



## Floridagirl (Sep 3, 2005)

Desserts:
Tiramisu
Amaretti
Biscotti di mandorle
Cantuccini
Pana Cotta
Panettone
Suspirelli


Insalata di Polpo  
Ossobucco
Risotto Milanese
Saltimboca ala Romana
Scampi all'aglio
Tramezzini


----------

